# shotgun question?



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

so i have a old ted williams 12 gage pump with an adjustibale choke. i was wondering if i can shoot 00 thru it? or whould that mess up the choke?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would ask a gunsmith. They would know for sure what the effects would be, if any. How old is the gun 25?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks i think i will, i really don't know how old it is i bought it from a gun show 8 yrs ago for $125 and it wasn't in the best shape then lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like the smart decision to me. A competant gunsmith should be able to give you an estimation of value also. Just be clear that you do not want to sell it so you get a true valuation.
Try www.gunbroker.com or one of the similar sites also for a estimated value.


----------

